# Rin tin chapel..



## Mikeymutt (Jul 9, 2018)

I decided to give this place a look on the way to Scotland.set up on a hill it has remained empty due to structural problems.date of closure Was 1998.it was a beautiful little place.constructed of tin sheets and clad with wood inside.its split into two parts.prayer part to the rear and a meeting room at the front.it was certainly an experience walking in here.one min solid floor then the floor giving under the carpet.the church was founded in 1901 but relocated in later years due to the building of a reservoir.owned by the local Church of England it was eventually reduced to one service a month till closure.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jul 9, 2018)

Love this place looks so different on the outside. Nice work Mikey I love pic 5


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2018)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 9, 2018)

That's a stunner Mikey. Really nicely captured. Love the "God is love" shot.


----------



## smiler (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice One Mikey, liked the cutlery shot, Thanks


----------



## Electric (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice report Mikey. Looks like a very special place.


----------



## Ferox (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks really nice this mate. Quite a bit left to see. Nicely shot also bud.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you for all the lovely comments guys.always appreciated.biggest tin church I have been in


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 18, 2018)

Did you adjust the cloth to read "Cod is Love" mikeysort of thing you wud do...looks a lovely little explore and fab details as always!


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 21, 2018)

Wow! Those are some excellent photos. Such beautiful decay


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 22, 2018)

Wow dude your shots are magnificent! Amazing work, loved the report!


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 14, 2018)

What a lovely little place .


----------

